# legally mounting a gauge



## sporty200sx (Nov 9, 2008)

in a 200sx sports limited 
where would somebody surgest mounting a 2'1/6 boost gauge 
ive looked all around my dash/ center console and i cant seen to find a place where it looks good/ isnt in the way to mount the gauge where would you fellow 200sx owners mount you boost gauge legally??


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Just buy those mounting cups and mount them where ever you want or buy a A-pillar pod. I put mine where my AC knobs were (i dont have ac or heat)


----------

